# 12 - 17 Devils Lake Report



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Ice conditions continue to be marginal on Devils Lake. While most of the lake 
is now frozen, ice thickness is limited angler access to many areas of the 
lake. Some of the shallower more protected bays have 4-6 inches of ice, but 
anglers are also reporting areas of next to no ice. As for fishing, anglers 
are picking up a few walleyes in the north end of Six Mile Bay, just north of 
the 20 bridge, and in East Bay across from Camp Grafton. Perch fishing on the 
other hand has been unseasonably slow. This is in part due to the thin ice 
that's hampering access to traditional early perch spots. Pike are being 
caught in Pelican Lake, the north end of Six Mile, and up north at 
Sweetwater/Morrison lakes. Smelt or herring has been working the best. With 
the marginal ice conditions, we urge anglers to use extreme care. There is 
some cooler weather in the forecast and this should improve ice conditions and 
access. Good Luck & Good
Fishing


----------

